# ATV Power Sweeper



## Dynamecc (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody out there use an ATV Power Sweeper?

I'm wondering how fast they are and if they are effective. It seems highly applicable to perform well with uneven sidewalks and light snows.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

They would work good for very lite snow but if you got more than 3" I would just plow it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

It doesn't look to be worth the price.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Sweepers work great on two +/- inches of snow during windless storms when you don't have snow banks to deal with. They sweep brick and uneven sidewalks bare. They work better than anything else that I've used. 
Big winds will crush the driver with blinding snow.
Snow banks will prevent you from sweeping the snow to the road.
Over three inches and the snow may curl over the sweeper back into the ATV.
Great product for some snow applications.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

For that price i'd just buy a very good snow blower..


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey go check this out...


----------

